
Amazon ramps up hiring for its social games studio (also in SF) - robinwauters
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/08/24/amazon-ramps-hiring-games-studio-seattle-san-francisco/?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=share%2Bbutton&utm_content=Amazon%20ramps%20up%20hiring%20for%20its%20social%20games%20studio%2C%20both%20in%20Seattle%20and%20San%20Francisco&utm_campaign=social%2Bmedia
======
googoobaby
"Furthermore, Business Insider recently reported claims from unnamed Zynga
insiders about Amazon’s desire to hire Zynga employees."

Of course they want to hire employees already comfortable working for a
sweatshop.

